# [Xorg 1.7] touche flèche haut non fonctionnelle

## barul

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai installé avant-hier Gentoo, et ayant passé la plus claire partie du temps en tty, je n'ai pas pu remarquer ce problème avant, je n'ai pas de touche haut.

J'ai essayé plusieurs drivers dans mon xorg.conf dans la partie InputDevice, mais pas moyen, le problème persiste. J'ai mis evdev, ré-emergé xorg-server avec le USEflag evdev, pas de changement…

Ma section InputDevice :

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "keyboard"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

EndSection
```

Je ne vois pas du tout d'où peut venir ce problème..

Edit : Enfin je n'ai pas remarqué le problème en TTY parce qu'en fait, en TTY cette touche fonctionne !

Edit² : Bon, allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai la touche qui fonctionne maintenant… P-e du à la mise à jour complète que je viens de faire, on le saura jamais  :Smile: 

----------

